# Sears Kenmore Dishwasher Water Level Float Seal Leaking? Can it be fixed?



## Don2222 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello

Answer is Finally after 1 week - Yes it can be fixed! See all my posts and pics below!

Sears kenmore 18" compact dishwasher 587.14432200 or 587.14439200

Oh-Oh, Saw the ceiling leaking water in the garage!
Nothing under the sink but the inocent dishwasher is next to it on the right.
So I pulled it out and turned it on for a test. After it filled with water the I could see that right around the stem of the water level float there was a stream of leaking water!

The stem rests on a lever to sense different water levels.

*Can this be fixed? ? ?
Is this a solution? > http://www.thediygirl.com/leaking-dishwasher/*


*The float itself seems ok. I pulled it out like the manual said and checked it. It seams like the seal around it is failing?

The Dishwasher must be level and the hole must be clean and if there is a worn washer like a Maytag it should be replaced or the switch may be bad. In my case, the hole is clean and there is no washer.*

See pics
Pic 1 - Inside of Dishwasher. Black arrow shows water level dectector float.
Pic 2 - Close up of water level float
Pic 3 - Manual information on float
Pic 4 - bottom of float stem sitting on round lever tab
*Pic 5 - Place of water leak where stem goes through the bottom of the frame. See black arrow
Pic 6 - Top view of dishwasher with float removed. See black arrow.*
Pic 7 - bottom side of float. Stem looks good or is it worn?
Pic 8 - Removing the 4 screws and the bottom panel we see the Leak in Action with the dishwasher On and washing after the fillup!


This sears parts diagram only lists the float as a replacible part!
http://c.searspartsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/R0207505-00003.png

Click pics to enlarge:


----------



## fbelec (Jul 13, 2014)

i'll bet you can get that gasket. looks like from what i see in the pictures the white ring which looks like rubber underneath where the switch is is probably the leaker. yours can't be the only leaking washer. also check the float to see if any water got into it by shaking it. what makes sense to me by looking at the plastic shaft that the float rod rides in maybe the water level go to high. check for a crack in that plastic shaft. that float moves very easy and if it were sealed with a gasket or o ring it would take a lot more pressure to move it than it does. something tells me the water level is to high. since you have it pulled out pan some water in the machine without the float in place to see when it starts leaking.

best guess i have. that diy girl should used her head and let the pump pump the water out instead of bailing and those wires to the heating element fall off with vibration. mine fell off and burned while you have it out make sure the cheap compression connectors are tight on yours.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2014)

fbelec said:


> i'll bet you can get that gasket. looks like from what i see in the pictures the white ring which looks like rubber underneath where the switch is is probably the leaker. yours can't be the only leaking washer. also check the float to see if any water got into it by shaking it. what makes sense to me by looking at the plastic shaft that the float rod rides in maybe the water level go to high. check for a crack in that plastic shaft. that float moves very easy and if it were sealed with a gasket or o ring it would take a lot more pressure to move it than it does. something tells me the water level is to high. since you have it pulled out pan some water in the machine without the float in place to see when it starts leaking.
> 
> best guess i have. that diy girl should used her head and let the pump pump the water out instead of bailing and those wires to the heating element fall off with vibration. mine fell off and burned while you have it out make sure the cheap compression connectors are tight on yours.



Thanks for your comments. I do not see any washer or ring. I turned the washer on and as it was filling up it finally started leaking. I think it maybe getting too full of water. However I did check the micro switch with the continuity tester and the contacts are openning and closing. Could it be out of adjustment?


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello

Here is the Latest info!
I slowly moved the float up and down by pushing the plastic lever that it was resting on up and down. I could here the switch close when the lever was pushed up, but if I slowly let the lever fall back down the switch will hang and the contacts will not open! So I took a small yankee screw driver and popped the lever out and removed the phillips screw above the lever to remove the plastic assembly that contains the micro switch. Then I removed the switch wires and cleaned the contacts and cleaned the switch lever. After reassembly the switch did not hang when testing by hand. I ran it thru the cycle now to see what happens. It started leaking a little at first when filling with water, then during the wash part of the cycle it leaked alot. While it was leaking alot I pushed up on the lever and heard the contacts of the switch click! Therefore it seams to be over filling because the switch is not stopping it at the right time. I suspect the micro switch is defective. See pics 9-10

See switch diagram and part pics 11 & 12

Does anyone know for sure if a new switch will fix this issue?

Pic 9 - Switch lever and switch removed.
Pic 10 - still leaking a little initially during the water fill and leak is streaming during the wash cycle.
Pic 11 - Manual Diagram of switch part # 5
Pic 12 - Manual Parts list shows Switch part # 154408701 A B Switch Assy,float


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 13, 2014)

Your tub is overfilling. Your switch is crap, replace it. The float is like an umbrella, flip it over and fill with water, if it leaks then replace it but i doubt it will leak. Ive had the float fill with shmook and cause a leak but yours looks clean.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 13, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Your tub is overfilling. Your switch is crap, replace it. The float is like an umbrella, flip it over and fill with water, if it leaks then replace it but i doubt it will leak. Ive had the float fill with shmook and cause a leak but yours looks clean.



Thank-You so much for your comments here. Thanks to you I ordered a new switch. Take care.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 14, 2014)

It's a pretty clever system really. The only problem is that the float switch must be activated by a very low pressure push from that float. There just isn't a lot of force exerted by that float to counter a strong spring in the switch mechanism so it must be a dainty device.

It shouldn't have been too expensive.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 14, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> It's a pretty clever system really. The only problem is that the float switch must be activated by a very low pressure push from that float. There just isn't a lot of force exerted by that float to counter a strong spring in the switch mechanism so it must be a dainty device.
> 
> It shouldn't have been too expensive.



Yes, but the plastic piece comes with it and it takes 7 days to get it. So no dishwasher for a week. :-(


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello

The saga continues,

I got the switch and installed it. During the fill cycle now, there is no soapy water leaking so that part is fixed,
However during the wash cycle, it started leaking like a sive!

So I moved it to the end of the wash cycle and let it drain out with a pan to catch most of the leaking water.
Then I opened it up and checked the wash arm.Then I saw something stuck in the end spray hole.

So I took it off and dumped out what I saw. Two hard pieces and a piece of glass.

After cleaning the pieces out, I tried it again.
During the wash cycle it was still leaking, I opened the door to look but I thought I saw nothing when in fact I really did.

After rinally viewing this, see last pic below. I did notice the water was still filling!
It says if you see it filling, then the water valve is stuck open!
http://www.repairclinic.com/Video/RHVideoLayer?videoIdCSV=622

So now the water valve is on order!

Pic 1 - Spray Arm
Pic 2-4 - Someting in the end spray hole
Pic 5-7 - Pieces phone
Pic 8 - Filling water that should not be seen!
Pic 9 - Water valve now on order!


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 18, 2014)

If the inlet valve is leaking, why doesn't it leak all the time, like when the dishwasher isn't even running? I agree, it shouldn't be filling with the door open!


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 18, 2014)

heat seeker said:


> If the inlet valve is leaking, why doesn't it leak all the time, like when the dishwasher isn't even running? I agree, it shouldn't be filling with the door open!



The inlet valve is not leaking, it just stays open too long so the tub overfills.Make sense?


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup! More like it's sticky, not closing fast enough. I get it now!

The vid was pretty good, too. I buy all my appliance parts from them, BTW. Good service, prices are fair.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good to know.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello

Well the 1st part, the float switch fixed the small leak when the water was filling!

The 2nd part, the water fill valve that was sticking, fixed the major leak during the wash cycle because the valve stuck open and put too much water in the dish washer!

Dishwasher ran through every cycle without leaking a drop!

Pic 1 - New part came priority mail because we did not want to wait another 5 days!
Pic 2 - This part is white not yellow like the old one and the water connection goes strait back not on a 45 degree angle. Looks like a 3rd party part! ! !
Pic 3 - Old part has brass elbow attached, Is this to make it harder for a DIY person so you have to call in a plumber? Not in my case!
Pic 4 - Using a vise grips and my bench vise I easily got the brass elbow off! Now have to clean the old adheasive off with the drill driver!
Pic 5 - Using my favorite FTP paste that I use on boiler connections works great here!
Pic 6 - Back in the vise to tighten the brass elbow onto the water fill valve!
Pic 7 - cranking the ss braided inlet water connection on.
Pic 8 - slipping the black rubber hose water outlet to the dishwasher back on
Pic 9 - sliding the wire connector back on
Pic 10 - mounting the fill valve bracket back on the dishwasher


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 22, 2014)

Good job sleuthing don.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 22, 2014)

Highbeam said:


> Good job sleuthing don.


Thanks HB
It was a tough one, but nothing else wrong so it is worth fixing!


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 22, 2014)

Ya, nice fix!


----------

